# a vegades / de vegades



## xetta

Hola!!

Bé, només volia fer-vos aquesta pregunta: utilitzem de la mateixa manera "de vegades" que "a vegades"?

Moltes gràcies a tots!!


----------



## ^NiNa^

Jo sempre dic "a vegades" però totes dues són correcte


----------



## chics

Doncs jo sempre dic de vegades  !

Però totes dues són correctes.


----------



## RIU

Jo a vegades dic de vegades.


----------



## 1000dudas

És més correcte dir de vegades, a vegades és un castellanisme


----------



## DeBarcelona

Hi ha, crec jo, una certa tendència a creure que "de vegades" no és correcte, però al diccionari apareixen les dues formes, i jo diria que "de vegades" és més natural. Jo sempre he dit "de vegades".


----------



## JollyJumper

Mira, aquí expliquen d'on ve l'expressió "a vegades": http://www.arabalears.cat/premium/opinio/vegades-ocasions_0_1068493167.html

Sembla ser que la forma antiga era "a les vegades" i aquesta s'ha anat modificant fins a "a vegades", mentre que "de vegades" podria ser una influència de l'occità. Tot i així les dues són correctes i estan acceptades pel DIEC.


----------



## llorens89

Jo com que use "a voltes", no tinc eixe problema


----------



## Dymn

Jo sempre he dit "a vegades", però no m'importa pas si empro "de vegades".


----------



## Romegaire

1000dudas said:


> És més correcte dir de vegades, a vegades és un castellanisme



No crec qu'és un castellanisme : en occità existeix "a vegadas" ("a vegades").

( I també "de vegadas qu'i a" - literalment "vegades qu'hi ha" - i "d'unas vegadas" - lit. "d'unes vegades". )


----------



## germanbz

1000dudas said:


> És més correcte dir de vegades, a vegades és un castellanisme



Seria interessant que justificares amb algú tipus d'argument l'afirmació de que "a vegades" es un castellanisme.


----------



## Dymn

"A vegades" no és cap castellanisme. Ja l'utilitzava Llull: _Hom vos adora a vegades vertaderament e a vegades falsament.

_El que passa és que quan tenim dues construccions/paraules, una semblant a la del castellà i l'altra que no, i ja ens pensem que la segona és més nostra. És com quan la gent afirma que la e i la o obertes són més catalanes que no pas les tancades.


----------



## hubbusy

Segons el DIEC totes dues expressions són correctes. No em deixa ficar l'enllaç perquè sóc nova, però si aneu al DIEC i cerqueu "vegada", ho trobareu


----------



## loqu

Diamant7 said:


> "A vegades" no és cap castellanisme. Ja l'utilitzava Llull: _Hom vos adora a vegades vertaderament e a vegades falsament.
> 
> _El que passa és que quan tenim dues construccions/paraules, una semblant a la del castellà i l'altra que no, i ja ens pensem que la segona és més nostra. És com quan la gent afirma que la e i la o obertes són més catalanes que no pas les tancades.


Tens tota la raó, i dissortadament hi ha mites al voltant d'este fet que sembla que s'hagen estés. Ja Pompeu Fabra alertava dels "descastellanitzadors" que molt sovint arribaven a condemnar expressions genuïnament catalanes. En este cas concret, el professor Abelard Saragossà argumenta que _a vegades_ no pot ser un castellanisme; a més de perquè el feren servir els clàssics (com apunta Diamant7), també perquè té reflexos amb els seus geosinònims (_a voltes, a cops, a pics_, però no _de voltes, de cops, de pics_) i amb expressions paregudes (_a cada moment_ i no _de cada moment_).


----------

